# Feeding pics



## Gumby (Aug 13, 2004)

I fed my Pixie Frog (aka African Bullfrog) a mouse for the first time the other day. I killed the mouse first because I didn't want the mouse to injure my frog.

Here's the pics:


----------



## mdmedicine (Dec 20, 2004)




----------



## Joga Bonito (Oct 30, 2004)

awesome


----------



## 33truballa33 (Oct 18, 2004)

holy sh*t.. thas crazyness


----------



## Sheppard (Jul 8, 2004)

thats friggin amazing!


----------



## BoomerSub (Jun 23, 2003)

Most impressive. Good to see somebody feeding prekilled, just as impressive in stills.

-PK


----------



## WorldBelow07 (Dec 16, 2004)

very very nice. cant wait til my pac mans get big enough for mice. btw howd you kill it?


----------



## k7q (Mar 3, 2004)

that shibby is gangster


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

Wow that is bad ass! How long does it take for him to get it all down?


----------



## Gumby (Aug 13, 2004)

Took him roughly 10 min to get to the point where there was only a tail sticking out of his mouth.

As far as how I prekilled, it's not for the faint of heart but it works like a charm. An old friend showed me this back in the days when I was big into reptiles...
To put it simple: Break the mouse's neck. 
To put it explicitly: Place a pencil/screwdriver/stick between the mouses head and body(on it's neck, I guess). Pin it down on a flat surface and yank it's tail. Dead mouse.


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

that loooks like a big ass meal for such a small animal


----------



## syd (Nov 6, 2004)

very cool


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

dam that pixie looks nice 
and great shots


----------



## WorldBelow07 (Dec 16, 2004)

Gumby said:


> Took him roughly 10 min to get to the point where there was only a tail sticking out of his mouth.
> 
> As far as how I prekilled, it's not for the faint of heart but it works like a charm. An old friend showed me this back in the days when I was big into reptiles...
> To put it simple: Break the mouse's neck.
> ...


nice


----------



## SLANTED (Dec 7, 2003)

That is friggin sweet baby


----------



## Fresh2salt (Jul 16, 2004)

thats f*cking kickass. awesome shot


----------



## psychofish (Jun 5, 2004)

Nice


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

Or you could do the same with a f/t mouse. Which might even be cheaper in terms of cost of the mouse... Around where I live, anyway.

Nevertheless, awesome pics. Love the clarity in them. Must have a good cam!


----------



## Roger (Nov 14, 2004)

Amazing pictures, I use to love frogs when i was younger. Those pictures kinda makes me wanna go get one of them my self.


----------



## pamonster (Jun 26, 2003)

very nice


----------



## WolfFish (Jun 30, 2004)

the 5th and 6th pics are great, cool frog. I love frogs and i nearly bought one


----------

